# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Lập trình >  Cho em hỏi về tìm gần đúng trong SQL

## b5fixel

cho em hỏi về tìm gần đúng trong sql ạ
thường thì mình tìm gần đúng với cấu trúc:

select *
from table
where column(c) like 'tu_khoa'; 

như thế này thì mình dễ dàng tìm ra được kết quả *"abcd"* trong _column(c)_ với từ khóa *"abc"

*và câu hỏi mình đặt ra bây giờ là muốn tìm được *"abcd"* trong _column(c)_ với từ khóa *"abcde",* hay từ khóa eabcd, ***abcd***,...

*mong mọi người giúp mình ạ* :down:

----------


## inoviss

*trả lời: cho em hỏi về tìm gần đúng trong sql*

bạn dùng truy vấn bên dưới nhé:




> select * 
> from tablename
> where 'abcde' like concat('%', colname, '%')

----------


## adviser

*trả lời: cho em hỏi về tìm gần đúng trong sql*

thôi mình bó tay up cho ai giúp bạn nhé

----------

